# Special Effects in Dioramas



## kdaracal

Last few model shows I've been in, I've been seeing lots more f/x in dios. I try to get pictures, but never post other folks' work without permission. Just my personal policy. Additionally, seems like I'm seeing lots more "normal" models being done in this way. You usually only see lighted models in the science fiction arena. But here are some examples of mainstream stuff I've seen:


Dio of a funny car taking off at the green lights (working) with smoke coming off the track under back tires (puffing every few seconds)
 
Crash dio at NNL West show with the overturned car puffing smoke from the radiator area.
 
Crash dio with car tires still spinning, a "roll over"
 
Winnebago RV with working lights and super detailed interior with figures.

WWI trench warfare dio with working wire and lights strung through the trench area.

I recently built a dio of the Alien queen battling Ripley and her Power Loader, and for some shots, I put a shallow bowl of dry ice and water under the base. Not real practical to take to a show, though. My next thought: Sound effects!










I'd love to hear the dio folks chime in on this trend. Perhaps some examples, too!


----------



## Maritain

Very cool!


----------



## cylon

What kit is the alien figure from? Sweet diorama!


----------



## Jafo

nice job. any more pics??


----------



## Domb1972

Very Cool


----------



## SJF

Damn, that's very nice! Great job. 

Sean


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great topic!! I hope this thread grows.
Best I've been able to do on my little stuff is photoshop.

Grinding...









Still looking for a good effect for welding, or cutting torch...









It would be way more interesting to come up with a live effect to photograph.


----------



## miniature sun

The best welding effect is this one....

http://www.bakatronics.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=718

It features a strobed blue/white LED for the welding torch with flickering red, orange and yellow fed through fibre optic to simulate the sparks hitting the floor. The piece being welded has a red LED that is bright then gradually fades as the metal 'cools'. It also has a sound chip and speaker that crackles as the welding takes place.
I have one ready to fit to a drydock diorama and I can thoroughly recommend it. I bought mine as a kit of parts that requires soldering but they also supply a built version...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow, thanks for the tip! The pricing is not as bad as you would think for all that unit does.


----------



## kdaracal

I think this is the wave of the future for modeling. Please keep the posts coming.


----------

